# old audi's...tell me about it



## seako_916 (Apr 1, 2002)

i saw ia pic on the vortex a few months ago of some old hatch back car that had a audi grill on it...looked allmost like a rabbit...it was a blue color and had euro plates...is this car avaible in the states???
PLEASE HELP I REALLY LIKE THIS THING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kafer 53 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: old audi's...tell me about it (seako_916)*

Audi 50, maybe? I don't know if they were available in the US, but the design was later picked up by VW which became the original Polo.


----------



## Kafer 53 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: old audi's...tell me about it (seako_916)*


Click the picture. Also, you might want to try looking at early Polo and Derby sites, they are almost the same cars.


----------



## euro90gtx (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: old audi's...tell me about it (Kafer 53)*

Now thats oldschool!!


----------



## Kafer 53 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: old audi's...tell me about it (euro90gtx)*

Did I hear oldschool?
























Auto Union


----------



## Kafer 53 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: old audi's...tell me about it (seako_916)*

quote:[HR][/HR] THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are they in the states???[HR][/HR]​I don't think they were ever brought to the US, but I did find another picture you might like right here on the good ole Vortex...








In fact best thread I've seen in a while.


----------

